# Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht



## marcus (17. August 2015)

Hallo Boardies,

seit ich mal mit  einem Boot mit Raymarine Technik (kein Dragonfly) unterwegs war lässt mich der Wunsch nicht los auch einmal einen CHIRP-Fischfinder zu besitzen.
Das 4 DVS ist preislich ja schon interessant, auch die Verarbeitung lässt hoffen.
Aber taugt denn das kleine Display (dann noch 16:9) etwas?
Die Pro-Version bietet ja noch über App einen Bildschirm für das Tablet. Dies möchte ich aber nicht nutzen da ich eher mit Kayak oder Schlauchi unterwegs bin.

Vielleicht konntet ihr schon Erfahrungen sammeln.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir diesbzüglich ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

Also bis denne....


----------



## Lucius (17. August 2015)

*AW: Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht*

Ich hab das 4 Pro und muss sagen das Ich das Gerät gut finde.....
Hin und wieder verliert er mal für einen Moment die Tiefe, zumeist wenn man über Kraut und somit niegriger Wassertiefe gefahren ist , aber das dauert 1-2 Sekunden und alles ist wieder ok, betrifft aber nur die numerische Tiefenanzeige, nicht das Sonarbild..!

Um zwei Ansichten gleichzeitig zu nutzen ist das 4er zu klein, aber zumeist nutze Ich sowieso nur eine Ansicht....und leg mir die wichtigere von beiden auf mein iPad über WiFi - das ist ein geilerer Luxus als Ich Anfangs dachte...denn so hast du plötzlich ein 10 " Display #6

Was auch cool ist bei der Pro-Version ist die Möglichkeit mit dem Navionics-App dir direkt deine eigene Tiefenkarte zu schreiben beim fahren - geht selbst mit der Demo-Version....!

Der Geber ist aber recht lang, was vielleicht beim Kajak odeer Bellyboat ein Thema sein könnte....

Gut finde Ich auch, das man das Gerät komplett über einen einfachen Verschluß vom Kabel trennen kann und mit dem Schraubhalter sehr einfach demontiert ist, gerade bei Festmontage im Boot auch cool...

Ich hab das Teil für 280 € bei awn.de gekauft - Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar...finde Ich...


----------



## marcus (18. August 2015)

*AW: Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht*

Moin Lucius,

sind das Rohdaten die übermittelt werden? Also kein Pixel-Zoom.
Bei awn kostet das Teil nun 329,99€ für 290€ hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen. Hast du das Dragonfly einzeln gekauft? Gibt es besonders günstige Zeitpunkte zu kaufen?

Ich will ja auch nicht nerven, aber das Ding gefällt mir immer besser....

Eine Bedienungsanleitung wäre toll, da könnte man mal alle Features nachlesen. AUf der Raymarine-Seite konnte ich keinen Download finden.
Die Beratung hier Vorort ist null, im Angelladen konnte ich bis jetzt nicht beraten werden.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (18. August 2015)

*AW: Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht*

Vielleicht sollte man sich mit der Thematik einmal etwas kritischer beschäftigen.
1. 4´Bildschirm ist kleiner als die meisten Samrtphone TFts
2. Wifi und tablet taugen für den Betrieb auf dem Wasser
    bei hellem Wetter gar nicht. Habe bisher weder ein Ipad noch Android Bildschirm gesehen, der für den Outdoor Betrieb ansatzweise geeignet wäre. Davon abgesehen müsste man erst einmal eine geeignete Befestigungsmöglichkeit für das Tablet haben und es auch noch gegen Spritzwasser schützen. Für das Ipad gibt es zwar ein Schutzgehäuse, es kostet aber weit über 100 Euro.
3. In welchen "Chirp" Bereich arbeitet der Dragonfly 4dv Geber ? Weder im Handbuch noch auf der Raymarine Homepage gibt es Infos dazu. Warum nicht?
4. Zwei Kanal Chirp heißt bei den neuen Dragonflys nur, dass ein Kanal ( 200KhZ Leitfrequenz?) für das normale Echolot und der andere (350 KHz Leitfrequenz?) für die Downscan Funktion genutzt wird. Damit ist der Tiefgang beschränkt und die Chirp Bandbreite auch.
5. Um überhaupt eine Aussage zu bekommen, müsste man einen direkten Vergleich zu konventionellen Geräten haben.
Das Humminbird Helix 5 gibt es z.B.locker unter 300 Euro und das mit einem 800x480  5´Zoll Bildschirm.
Man könnte dann auch einmal nach dem Garmin Echo 551 Ausschau halten, ebenfalls 5 Zoll und 640x480 in der Auflösung.
Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung beim Dragonfly 4dv?
480 x 272 Pixel !


----------



## marcus (18. August 2015)

*AW: Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht*

Da bin ich hin und her gerissen. Das Down Imaging oder wie das auch immer genannt wird....
Ist das überhaupt praktisch und Sinnvoll oder nur ein Verkaufsargument.(Macht die ganze Sache ja bedeutend teurer)


----------



## Lucius (18. August 2015)

*AW: Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht*

"Wifi und tablet taugen für den Betrieb auf dem Wasser
    bei hellem Wetter gar nicht"

Das kann Ich absolut verneinen, Ich habe die letzten 5-6 male ,die Ich auf dem Boot war mein neues iPad4 mitgehabt, das war kein großes Problem mit der Sichtigkeit .
Natürlich muss man eine gute Schutzhülle und am besten so etwas wie RAM-Halter und den passenden RAM-Gerätehalter haben , dann passiert da auch nix......und mit Spritzwasser hab ich keine Probleme, da ich im mom. nur mit einem 55Lbs E-Motor fahre....Verbrennungsmotor ist bei uns verboten....

Down Scan ist witzig, aber nicht notwendig finde ich...
Du siehst Struktur wesentlich besser, aber dafür keine Fischsicheln - die stellen sich eher als Punkte dar und sind im Sonar wesentlich besser zu erkennen....
Down Scan ist nett, wenn du wie Ich z.B. das Tablet dabei hast und dir die Ansichten aufteilst zwischen Dragonfly und Tablet...

Ebenso hab Ich noch ein altes Humminbird 718 auf dem Boot auf der Castingplattform fest installiert, insofern kann Ich da eh wählen,.... :q

Das Display vom Dragonfly 4 ist zwar klein, was Ich ja schon im vorherigen Post betont habe, aber die "Leuchtkraft" und Sichtigkeit ist der Hammer....

Ich habe auch zwischen dem Helix und dem Dragonfly geschwankt, aber mit GPS und SI kostet das auch gleich schon wieder über 650 € gegenüber den 280€ die Ich bezahlt habe.....und da finde ich muss man auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen beim vergleichen #6

Das Dragonfly in der Größe und Ausführung ist ein absolutes Einsteigerecholot mit einer dafür in meinen Augen sehr guten Ausstattung und gutem Handling.

Für mich mit meinem Wasserlieger auf unserem 58 Ha See genügt das vollkommen, alles andere wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.....


----------



## mekongwels (18. August 2015)

*AW: Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht*

@Marcus
das 4DVS kostet doch aktuell bei AWN 299,- €!
Und momentan Aktion, versandkostenfrei!
329,-@ kostet die 4 Pro - Version!


----------



## marcus (19. August 2015)

*AW: Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht*

Ich dachte nur die PRO Version kann WiFi und GPS.
Deswegen habe ich auch nur nach der PRO Version geschaut.
Aber ne Pro für unter 300 habe ich nicht gefunden.#d


----------



## mekongwels (20. August 2015)

*AW: Bewertung Dragonfly 4 DVS gesucht*

Alles klar, mein Fehler!
Ich hatte mich an der Überschrift orientiert, da hattest du nach der DVS-Version und nicht nach der Pro-Version gefragt!


----------

